# Moving pipped egg



## farber2028 (Jul 18, 2013)

So i have an egg that pipped last night. Still hadn't had anymore progress since. Is it okay if I move it on to three damp paper towels now our do i have to wait until is fully emerged? 

Sent from my XT881 using TortForum mobile app


No opinions? 

Sent from my XT881 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 18, 2013)

Nick â€¦.go ahead and let your lil hatchling emerge on his own. He may sit inside his shell kicking it a couple of days .. Or be a rowdy youngster and cruising round the batorâ€™. Nevertheless there will be a yolk sack of some sortâ€¦.this is what your lilâ€™ guy will live off for the next week or so . Once out of the egg , you can gently give a warm soaking to rid any irritants that are attached to the bottom sack and body as well as any remaining goo on the back of the carapace. You lil one probably will drink right off the bat â€¦as it seems they have a natural response to drinking their first water intake. It may take up 10+ days before your lil one will actually take itâ€™s 
â€œ first biteâ€ of real food .
I have noticed with multi hatchlings that they do seem to watch and learn from one another on the â€œetiquette of eatingâ€.
After your soak , you may move him into a neo-nator set up and if need be can use crumpled tissue to build you guy a little nest. Sometimes the yolk sack is large and they just wobble around , thus not being able to reach the ground yet â€¦.why the â€œ nest â€œ relieves some pressure off the sack. Keep your temps high â€¦and humidity up â€¦but low light levels nothing *bright* â€¦â€¦sounds like your on your way to welcoming a new shelled buddy into the world â€¦â€¦..
Congrads! 


JD~


----------



## farber2028 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for the insight JD. He's been sitting in there with that little crack at least 14 hours now. I'm guessing he won't be the rowdy one but who knows  With the crumpled tissues, do you usually make a spot for the sac to sit or do you make it all level? I think he's going to be the only hatchling so he's gonna have to figure it all out by himself. I'm not worried though he'll be okay!

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-71965.html

That's a link to my thread on the eggs I have. Towards the end there's a pic of the cracked egg in there  thanks again!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 18, 2013)

Even being solo he will be just fine ....let him sit in there and absorb the nutrients ...they may even nibble on their shell . I know it's nerve racking to just let him sit in there because you want to view him ... but he will cruise out when ready .....that's when you can make the transfer and use your "towel" set up to help ease the pressure of the sack.

JD~


----------



## farber2028 (Jul 18, 2013)

Right on. Thanks JD. He's just chilling away right now. I'm not at home so my fiancee is there, periodically checking to see if he's gotten any further out. We're just anxiously waiting haha


----------



## Greg T (Jul 18, 2013)

I've had some hatchlings that break out of the egg in hours and some that took a few days. The nice thing about taking their time is the yolk sac will be mostly absorbed and they can walk better when they finally get out. Just let them sit in their egg in the incubator until they crawl out. You should check on them and make sure they are stuck to the egg after a few days because sometimes the yolk sac will get stuck on the dry egg shell. If that happens, just carefully run some warm water over the area for a few seconds and it should free up.

I move mine to a brooder box until the yolk sac is mostly absorbed, usually 2 or 3 days and then put them in with the others. I have had osme start eating chopped lettuce while still in the brooder box while others waited a few days longer. Deifnitely soak in warm water two or three times a day and keep the paper towels very moist.


----------



## farber2028 (Jul 18, 2013)

I only have the one incubator so that will be his brooder box. I'm loving all the good advice though. If it does get stuck, will you be able to see it or is it just more of a precaution to run the water over? I've read that once in the brooder set up, it's a good idea to put the egg along with some lettuce in along with the paper towels. I just want to see the little dude


----------



## Greg T (Jul 19, 2013)

You can leave him in there for a few days, but I have found that the yolk sac goes away enough in about 3 days to put him in the regular enclosure. You need to keep him safe in there. He will walk around so make sure he can't get close to heating elements, water, etc.

I move mine out of the incubator and into a clear shoe box which I line with wet paper towels. I use a black light bulb (for now) as a heating element for the box and keep it in the low 80's. These guys will crawl around and usually climb under the towels in the corner to sleep at night. After a day, I will put chopped lettuce in there and some will eat, others don't touch it. Soak them two or three times a day the first days to make sure they get plenty of water. I put the egg shell in there a few times but my guys never touched it so I stopped doing that. Watch him because he should be coming out of that egg by now. If he hasn't moved much yet, you can carefully pick him up to see what's happening. It won't hurt if you lift the egg shell off him, but check to make sure it isn't still connected. That inner-lining of the shell is really tough and stretchy. 

They are simply adorable.


----------



## farber2028 (Jul 19, 2013)

I haven't been home since yesterday but am heading there shortly. My fiancee called and he is out. She said the egg sac isn't really there so that's good. He did sit in his shell for awhile. He's on paper towels right now and had a bath about a half hour ago. Sounds like he is doing great! 

Sent from my XT881 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Greg T (Jul 19, 2013)

That is great to hear. Now the fun really starts! We need some pics!


----------



## farber2028 (Jul 19, 2013)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-75431.html

Posted some pics there!


----------

